# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  guz złośliwy odbytu z przerzutami na wątrobe

## daredevil

Witam
prośba o pomoc, jakiekolwiek wskazówki, opinie. 
Ojciec przeszedł operację wycięcia guza złośliwego odbytu. + Przerzuty na wątrobe  :Frown: 
3 miesiące brał chemie. Ale tak go to rozłożyło, że z mamą postanowiliśmy nie dawać już ojcu chemii bojąc się że go zabije  :Frown:   (naprawde kiepski stan). Nie chodzi i w ogóle leży całe dnie w łóżku. Osłabienie. Miał stomie, do tego zrobiły sie buły na brzuchu - okazało się że to przepuklina. Kolejny problem. Lekarze tego nie ruszą, wiadomo ze względu na stan lub...  
Na internecie szukałem innych metod walki z rakiem. (ps. wiem, ojciec ma raka złośliwego, wiec rokowania kiepskie) i znalazłem  produkty takie jak: habro-lin z papryczek chilli oraz witaminę B17 - Witamina B17 Apricarc Terazia. 
Moje pytanie jest właśnie o te produkty. Czy z zniszczoną wątrobą (przerzuty), można zastosować to do pseudo :/ "leczenia". Ps. czytałem wiele opinii, wiele wykładów, youtube, opinie ludzi itd - ale strach paraliżuje inne działania, że zrobimy więcej złego niż dobrego.
Ps. Oprócz tego dajemy ojcu: zioła ojca Klimuszki - na wzmocenienie wątroby, wydzielanie żółci etc... - 1 produkt.

Prośba o jakąkolwiek opinie, rade o te produkty. Czy nie zaszkodzi zniszczonej wątrobie. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy, ale są przypadki "cudownych uleczeń". Jakoś w to nie chce mi się wierzyć. Ale może to ostatnia deska ratunku.

A może dalej ta chemia? 

Dziękuje
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pimpam

Witaj  :Smile: 
Co do papryczek chili i witaminy B17 to odradzam, dlatego, że wątroba nie znosi ostrego i może to dodatkowo przy chorej wątrobie (przerzuty) doprowadzić do szybszej niewydolności tego narządu.  Także sobie darujcie…
Jeśli już to można brać ostropest (na przerzuty na wątrobie).
Przepuklina jeśli nie jest bardzo duża to nie jest operowana. 
Co do chemioterapii to jeśli komfort jest gorszy podczas leczenia to się chemię przerywa. Róznie ludzie reagują. Jeśli stan się poprawi to można by do niej wrócić np. w zmniejszonej dawce. 
Porozmawiajcie z onkologiem prowadzącym jak to widzi, może inny schemat by wchodził w grę. 
Ile jest tych przerzutów w wątrobie?
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## daredevil

dziekuję Ci bardzo za odpowiedź,,, 
co do przerzutów na wątrobe, to z tego co pamiętam, chirurg powiedział, że jest posiane na całej wątrobie, że nic nie mógł zrobić, wyciąć części wątroby, bo jest rozrzut na całej wątrobie,,, z kolei przy leczeniu chemią inny orzekł (z prześwietlenia), że nie jest tak źle i można chemie ładować :/   ,,,

----------


## daredevil

dziekuję Ci bardzo za odpowiedź,,, 
co do przerzutów na wątrobe, to z tego co pamiętam, chirurg powiedział, że jest posiane na całej wątrobie, że nic nie mógł zrobić, wyciąć części wątroby, bo jest rozrzut na całej wątrobie,,, z kolei przy leczeniu chemią inny orzekł (z prześwietlenia), że nie jest tak źle i można chemie ładować :/   ,,,

----------


## gamewial

Może onkolodzy powinnu rozważyć radioterapię na wątrobę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może onkolodzy powinnu rozważyć radioterapię na wątrobę.


dziękuję za odpowiedź.
czy zna Pan może z Rzeszowa kogoś kogo można polecić z onkologii - prywatnie? Chodzi o opinie i ewentualna pomoc w leczeniu...

dziękuje
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gamewial

Pracuje na neurochirurgii w Rzeszowie i wiem ,że onkologia stoi w Rzeszowie na bardzo niskim poziomie. W Lublinie odsetek przeżyć jest lepszy o ok 30-40%. Jeżeli chcecie znaleźć dobrego onkologa to Lublin albo Warszawa. A na onkologię w Rzeszowie nie radzę nikomu się zgłaszać.

----------


## pimpam

> co do przerzutów na wątrobe, to z tego co pamiętam, chirurg powiedział, że jest posiane na całej wątrobie, że nic nie mógł zrobić, wyciąć części wątroby, bo jest rozrzut na całej wątrobie,,, z kolei przy leczeniu chemią inny orzekł (z prześwietlenia), że nie jest tak źle i można chemie ładować :/   ,,,


No tak jak jest więcej zmian, w dodatku w obu płatach to nie wytną, a onkolog zawsze ma większe pole manewru jeśli chodzi o leczenie paliatywne i chemię poda, jeśli stan na to pozwala.  
Masz ten opis USG/TK? Popatrz jak to tam jest dokładnie popisane i napisz.
Jeśli jest rozsiew w całej wątrobie to ja nie wiem czy radioterapia wchodzi w grę. Bo by trzeba całą wątrobę naświetlać, a tego raczej nie zrobią. W każdym razie trzeba to skonsultować.
A ile cykli chemii było w ciągu tych 3 miesięcy? było po przerwaniu jakieś kontrolne badanie obrazowe?
Co do onkologii w Rzeszowie to też słyszałam, że tam nie jest zbyt ciekawie.  :Frown: 
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## daredevil

> No tak jak jest więcej zmian, w dodatku w obu płatach to nie wytną, a onkolog zawsze ma większe pole manewru jeśli chodzi o leczenie paliatywne i chemię poda, jeśli stan na to pozwala.  
> Masz ten opis USG/TK? Popatrz jak to tam jest dokładnie popisane i napisz.
> Jeśli jest rozsiew w całej wątrobie to ja nie wiem czy radioterapia wchodzi w grę. Bo by trzeba całą wątrobę naświetlać, a tego raczej nie zrobią. W każdym razie trzeba to skonsultować.
> A ile cykli chemii było w ciągu tych 3 miesięcy? było po przerwaniu jakieś kontrolne badanie obrazowe?
> Co do onkologii w Rzeszowie to też słyszałam, że tam nie jest zbyt ciekawie. 
> Pozdrawiam


98 tabletek na miesiąc, (3 cykle już były)
przerwaliśmy teraz (jakiś tydzień) tą chemie widząc stan ojca - bez konsultacji z lekarzem.

USG/TK

"Wątroba niepowiększona w całości usiana hypodensyjnymi zmianami ogniskowymi różnej wielkości ulegającymi w fazie tętniczej obrączkowatemu wzmocnieniu kontrasowemu na obwodzie. Drogi żółciowe prawidłowe. Trzustka, śledziona - prawidłowe. Nerki - [...] - prawidłowo. [..] .......  Podstawne partie płuc bez zmina ogniskowych. Struktury kostne bez cech destrukcyjnych. "

----------


## daredevil

> No tak jak jest więcej zmian, w dodatku w obu płatach to nie wytną, a onkolog zawsze ma większe pole manewru jeśli chodzi o leczenie paliatywne i chemię poda, jeśli stan na to pozwala.  
> Masz ten opis USG/TK? Popatrz jak to tam jest dokładnie popisane i napisz.
> Jeśli jest rozsiew w całej wątrobie to ja nie wiem czy radioterapia wchodzi w grę. Bo by trzeba całą wątrobę naświetlać, a tego raczej nie zrobią. W każdym razie trzeba to skonsultować.
> A ile cykli chemii było w ciągu tych 3 miesięcy? było po przerwaniu jakieś kontrolne badanie obrazowe?
> Co do onkologii w Rzeszowie to też słyszałam, że tam nie jest zbyt ciekawie. 
> Pozdrawiam


98 tabletek na miesiąc, (3 cykle już były)
przerwaliśmy teraz (jakiś tydzień) tą chemie widząc stan ojca - bez konsultacji z lekarzem.

USG/TK

"Wątroba niepowiększona w całości usiana hypodensyjnymi zmianami ogniskowymi różnej wielkości ulegającymi w fazie tętniczej obrączkowatemu wzmocnieniu kontrasowemu na obwodzie. Drogi żółciowe prawidłowe. Trzustka, śledziona - prawidłowe. Nerki - [...] - prawidłowo. [..] .......  Podstawne partie płuc bez zmina ogniskowych. Struktury kostne bez cech destrukcyjnych. "

----------


## gamewial

Wiem ,że onkolodzy stosują w leczeniu paliatywnych radioterapię na całą wątrobę. Szanse ojca na wyleczenie są jak 1:100. Pozostaje medycyna niekonwencjonalna np. terapia Gersona czy picie roztworu sody oczyszczonej w wodzie.

----------


## pimpam

> Wiem ,że onkolodzy stosują w leczeniu paliatywnych radioterapię na całą wątrobę.


W porządku doktorze  :Smile:  
Jeśli jest taka możliwość to jak najbardziej trzeba to skonsultować. Ja odniosłam się tylko, że nie wiem czy taka możliwość wchodzi w grę, nie spotkałam się z tym (aby cała wątroba była naświetlana) ani też nie rzuciło mi się w oczy jeśli chodzi o zalecenia ( jeszcze je przejrzę, być może przeoczyłam  :Smile: ).
Jakby nie było trzeba wykorzystać wszystkie możliwości leczenia jeśli jest taka opcja i pacjent by się do tego kwalifikował.
Wg opisu TK rzeczywiście rozsiew. Zbierz całą dokumentację i jedźcie to do innego Ośrodka lub nawet dwóch skonsultować z onkologami i radioterapeutami. Bez Taty, żeby Go nie męczyć.
Jakie tabletki? czyżby Xeloda?
Należało onkologa poinformować o tym, że przerywacie leczenie.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------

